# Phrag Geigelstein



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2017)

This is one of the plants I purchased from Orchids For You. It was in very fat bud when I was in the shop, and as we were chatting the bud started to pop! This is just a quick snap with a new photo app, i'll take more later




It is a very pretty blend of colors and a very attractive picotee. It's a fatter flower in all regards to p olaf gruss, whose flower fell off a few days after I bought it, but both are quite similar. Interesting thing, olaf gruss plant many leaves in compact upright, graceful, and flower is thinner and more graceful. Geigelstein bigger beefier flower, and plant has bigger leaves, take up more vertical space

More buds on the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep. I picked one up yesterday.


----------



## blondie (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice the colours are very nice lovely shape to


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice. i like the shape and color over many of the Olaf Gruss I have seen.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks a lot like my Mountain Maid. Pretty.


----------



## abax (Jan 14, 2017)

I was going to mention it looked a bit like MM. My geig.
bloomed in the fall and now I have to wait for the new
growths to mature. I hope the second blooming is as good
as your flower.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2017)

pretty colours


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2017)

Having reticulatum as a parent makes the leaves and bloom larger than Olaf Gruss or Mountain Maid.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2017)

The first flower just fell off! Next bud very fat though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Jan 16, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2017)

I think this is the third bloom with another bud coming







Pictures taken early evening after I got home, so color might be slightly off (there is a little green but not as much as seen in the pictures)



I forgot the whole plant pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2017)

When mine bloomed the first time, the flower didn't last
very long and it only had one. This time I hope for more
flowers and more color like yours.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice. It looks like Mountain Maid.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice. It looks like Mountain Maid.



On steroids!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 29, 2019)

My Geigelstein is in bud again!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2019)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2019)

My MM is blooming again for the second time and
the flower is much better and will have several
blooms this time around. The resemblance is
kind of spooky. Oh, the blooms are larger as
well, but can't tell from the photo just how big
your bloom is to compare.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 10, 2019)

Very lovely and different!


----------



## ORG (May 11, 2019)

It is nice tio see here a cross named by a mount in my valley, Geigelstein. It is biggest monúnt in the valley of the Tyrolian Ache. There is also the nurser of Franz Glanz who has created and named this hybrid at first. Here a Picture of his nursery in Unterwössen with the mountains in the Background.


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2019)

ORG said:


> It is nice tio see here a cross named by a mount in my valley, Geigelstein. It is biggest monúnt in the valley of the Tyrolian Ache. There is also the nurser of Franz Glanz who has created and named this hybrid at first. Here a Picture of his nursery in Unterwössen with the mountains in the Background.


Cool, ty!


----------



## cnycharles (May 31, 2019)

An early morning snapshot last of first flower in my kitchen (near, but not on, the stove  )


----------



## blondie (Jun 2, 2019)

Nice bloom, it looks like it has a nice shape to the bloom


----------



## justagirlart (Jun 14, 2019)

That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------

